# Meet Punch! Meggie's new baby brother



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I adopted Punch today from the local animal shelter. He was turned in because he got "too big" (people are stupid). The other dog I looked at was adopted before I could visit him and this photo of Punch made me laugh. He's a very sweet little guy around 3-4 months old. I don't think he'll get very big, maybe 35-40 pounds.

Meggie will hate him and want him to die for a while, but she'll adjust and I will do everything I can to keep her life the way she likes it. I just finally decided that I want my next dog to be "trained" by Megs. She will let him know his limits and after a while, she will protect him and adjust to him just like she did with my son's dog, Jack. Maybe she'll even like him a little bit. 

He goes to be neutered on Monday and I pick him up Monday afternoon. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! can't wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Adorable...you didn't mention what kind of dog he is.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Animal control just says "lab mix". He's such a little squirt though he must have something much smaller thrown in there. Maybe it will surface as he grows older. He's definitely part love-bug.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats to you and to Punch! His life has just changed forever.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's adorable. Most likely he's part terrior of some sort, just going by size. It will be fun to follow the story of Meggie and Punch.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Punch you are a lucky dog!!! Has Meggie met him yet?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

He looks soooo sweet! Good luck. Monday will seem like forever!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie has not met him yet - they had so many restrictions on dogs entering Ac and they wouldn't let him come out b/c he's less than 6 months old. He has had all shots, worming, flea/tick control etc about 2 weeks ago. They do a lot more at intake than I thought, so he should be fine around Megs. 

I am considering different options for their first meeting. I hope it doesn't involve blood letting.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I had Annie and Bailey meet on neutral ground like other suggested. Then I called in help from my mom and I leashed the dogs in the house for most the day. I put Annie in the kennel when my mom left and I let them meet the next day without the leash after being with each other all day before. It went very well and they are very good friends. I adopted Annie from the humane society three weeks ago.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, he's cute. Looking forward to updates and more pics.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your new boy! Copper trained my second dog (Jack was 9 weeks old) and it went very, very well. It is harder with an adult dog, but puppies don't seem to be as hard to integrate into the family.

Part love bug sounds just wonderful.:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats on your love bug! I am sure Meggie will do just fine. : )


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Love the pic of Punch!!! What a cutie pie!!! Wishing you all the best!!! More pics please!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Punch is just adorable. I bet Meggie will love him at least I hope she does. That face is just makes you want to kiss him cuddle him. Good luck with the welcome home. And we want lots of pictures.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw he looks so sweet!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations on adding little Punch to your family. Hopefully, Meggie's nose won't be out of joint for long, and they'll become fast friends.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition, he sure is a cutie!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Dear Punch, you are a very very lucky pup, getting adopted by Cindy and Meggie! Congratulations! 

I bet Meggie will totally accept Punch as a sibling, after a few etiquette lessons on improper humping, ear bites and tail pulls! Enjoy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's very cute!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition, he is a adorable little guy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your adoption of Punch! I hope the transistion goes well.

Now you have two kids to bring to the beach.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww what a sweetie! A friend of mine just adopted a GSDXLAB and we hiked on Saturday. The pup was better behaved than all the big brutes. 4 month old mixes are very cute. Good luck Meggie!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh he is too precious. Adorable!! I love his bewildered looking expression...he's got the good life now!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Punch is one lucky pup!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

What a cutie!! Meggie will love him, I'm sure.

He looks a lot like my friend's dog, Deuce, when she was that age...she ended up being lab/gsd/kelpie cross.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition. I'm sure that Meggie will be an excellent teacher (Holly was to Quinn).


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome home Punch! Can't wait to see more pictures from his homecoming!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations Cindy and Meggie! What a lucky boy to have Meggie as a big sister. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's a couple of photos. I picked him up yesterday afternoon. Already Meggie is mellowing out some and she has played tonight with toys (not him). Still it's making her puppy side come out. 

He's being a good puppy - no messes in the house and he slept all night. He seems to know his name and responds well when he's corrected. He is a big time snuggler too! 

He sort of looks like an all black Manchester terrier. He has very webby feet and his toes spread apart when he stands - lots of personality! He definitely knows his name!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is adorable and I love those ears! Aah Meggie, she won't be able to resist him for long! He's too cute!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Punch is just adorable. I love his ears. In time I bet him and Meggie will be the best of buddies.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Cindy sorry i missed the post as you say Meggie may not like him at first my Daisy did not like Blarney but now they play.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Punch is so cute! I'm sure in time Meggie and Punch will be playing together.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's adorable! Can't wait to see what he becomes. I bet he and Meggie will become fast friends. I puppy sit for my son and Ike and Hunter have become comrades in crime.  
LOVE HIS NAME!

My son's Rescue was listed as a Golden mix, but I can't see a drop of Golden in there. Definitely Lab though, and the Vet thinks some Red Heeler too, as he demonstrates definite herding instincts. I think there's some terrier in there too, as his expressive face is neither Lab, nor Heeler.


----------



## Harley&Em (Apr 24, 2010)

What a cutie... I would say he has terrier in him and is very similar to my Mums Patterdale Terrier


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

I am so EXCITED FOR you, Meggie and Punch!!
Punch doesn't realize it yet, but he just landed a loving home with one of the best Dog Moms in the world!!
Meggie will grow to love him-Smooch loves Tonka, but at 11 years old, she really DOESN'T want to or feel like playing with him, which I did not expect her to.
Meggie will train him well!
PUNCH IS JUST PRECIOUS!! You said he will probably be smaller than a lab, maybe he is mixed with Corgi or Sharpei-I only mention that because a woman on the Lab Forum adopted a Lab/Corgi or a Lab/Sharpei Mix and he is just a gem!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Punch is really fitting in our family so easy!! He can go on barking tears with the cats, but if I say his name forcefully he stops and comes running to me. So eager to please, but those cats just make it so much darn fun!!! 

Still sleeping through the night and doing his potty business outside. He did have a boo-boo in his crate yesterday but I was a little late getting home.

He is being such a sweetheart - loves to snuggle when he gets tired. He's great at playing fetch - returns the ball naturally!! 

I can't believe someone voluntarily gave him up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

So you have little Punch already-thought you weren't getting him until 
May 10th!!

So glad he is with you and he sounds like a very good puppy and "accidents" are to be expected!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awww hes adorable!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Punch*

Punch:

You are now PART OF A WONDERFUL, LOVING, FAMILY, with two of the sweetest, most caring women in the word, your Mom, Cindy and your Sister, Meggie!!!!


You are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I took Punch to the dog park for the first time this morning. He had such a great time. There were only 4 dogs there and one was just his size. They had a blast running and wrestling. Then on the way home he threw up in the car. Poor little guy. He looked so ashamed. Meggie was never car sick, so I don't know whether he'll grow out of this or not. 


They are both pooped this afternoon. This is what my house looks like.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is so lovey he is all legs and ears bless him.

My Sadie used to be car sick and very bad at that it took a while but we were told to have her in the front with us which was not easy but she was never sick in the front of the car.

It stopped very suddenly we went to rescue Meg and it was a long drive to go and get her and Sadie was not sick when we picked Meg up !! and never was after that.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a cutie pie and those legs and ears are adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

LOOKS like they both had a good time-they are tuckered!!

Looks like Smooch and Tonka-all tuckered out!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Punch may have been sick in the car because he was over excited. Quinn had terrible car sickness as a pup, but we managed to stop it, but the other week when we had been to see my mum and dad and he had been playing with their dog, and also got so wound up by my mum and dad that he was sick in the car going home.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the car sickness is a passing thing, but if not, Cerenia tablets are your friend....ask your vet!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I took them back to the park yesterday and he got sick again on the way home. In fact, he seemed to get nauseated almost as soon as he got in the car - lots of salivation and licking his lips. He acts afraid of the car, maybe that's why. 

He has an appointment with my vet this afternoon - poor kid. I hate to put him back in the car, but maybe she can find a cause or get us some Cerenia. He loves the park so much I hate for him to miss out on the fun.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You never know what might have happened to him in a car. Hopefully he'll get passed it when he relizes this ride is heading me towards the fun!


----------

